# Very first TRUE paph/phrag hybrid!!!!



## bwester (Apr 1, 2007)

Apparently kovachii is more unique than anyone expected, since pollinating it with pollen from paph. micranthum actually produced a viable seed pod!!! Piping Rock has confirmed that one of the seedlings bloomed yesterday and they have registered it as "Paphiopedium How Do You Like Them Apples Mr. Norton." 
Just this morning Mr. Decker received a phone call from President Bush congratulating him on such a landmark hybrid and declaring it a "National Treasure" so that Canada can never get their hands on it. Seedlings will hopefully be available soon.... except in Canada.


----------



## adiaphane (Apr 1, 2007)

what's a kovachii?


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2007)

Did someone discover a new species when I wasn't paying attention?


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 1, 2007)

Blake discovered a new species of Cannabis.


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Blake discovered a new species of Cannabis.



HAHAHA!!! :rollhappy:


----------



## bwester (Apr 1, 2007)

SHHHhH!!! Dammit John!


----------



## Marco (Apr 1, 2007)

dont forget to share the seeds after harvesting! oke:


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 1, 2007)

(um, haven't they already? been there, done that...)


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 1, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> (um, haven't they already? been there, done that...)



That's totally a cochlo hybrid, no?


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 1, 2007)

i think it's been highly contentious since it was suggested. they said it was done prior to that too but seemed to turn out that the plant just selfed itself, so to speak. i dunno if there's been any conclusive testing or anything like that. Hey! anyone out enjoy testing dna and know how to get in touch with them?


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2007)

I think you are reading too much into this Brian.

Did they really give you that car? oke:


----------



## bwester (Apr 1, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> (um, haven't they already? been there, done that...)



Many have claimed such a feat, but never with such defiance against "the man" ..... and Canada.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 1, 2007)

oh. i didn't actually mean to infer that but i guess i pretty well said that...
no, big jerks made me give 'em some money. props to my pop's!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 1, 2007)

bwester said:


> Many have claimed such a feat, but never with such defiance against "the man" ..... and Canada.




right on!!! we'll show those darn tootin' canadians yet....
i wonder what glen woulda said to georgie?

(you canadians know i'm kidding, right? some of my best friends are canadians. oh, wait, that's not really true, but i like kids in the hall and the red green show a lot. plus, the film board of canada really produces neat stuff...)


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2007)

Usually I delete those deleted posts but in this case, I think they're kind of amusing...


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 1, 2007)

Marco said:


> dont forget to share the seeds after harvesting! oke:




rhode island still has medical so if it's a good and ...highly medicinal strain...


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 1, 2007)

Heather said:


> Usually I delete those deleted posts but in this case, I think they're kind of amusing...


:crazy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

Abomination!!!


----------



## silence882 (Apr 3, 2007)

_Canada_? You mean North Montana, right?


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 3, 2007)

What the hell is this thread really about?
Truly a paph/phrag cross?
When Glen Decker shows the flower......maybe I'll believe it. 
Maybe...


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

Okay. Lest we generate even MORE confusion around here, this was a thread posted on APRIL 1ST. Get it? 

We have to stop trying to have more fun around here....:wink:


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 3, 2007)

I hate April fools day!

It gets me EVERY YEAR!!!!!

I suck.


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2007)

WolfDog1 said:


> I hate April fools day!
> 
> It gets me EVERY YEAR!!!!!
> 
> I suck.



It's not just you, I had a PM about it this morning.


----------



## bwester (Apr 3, 2007)

Sweet!!! I rule, just hope Glen hasnt been getting calls...


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 3, 2007)

Troublemaker. 

I hope they publish an article about it in Orchids Digest just so you feel even worse. 

:evil:


----------



## dustywoman (Apr 3, 2007)

Heee Heee Heeee...... oke: I actually got it! (for once) 

:rollhappy:


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 3, 2007)

I knew it was false when you said this


bwester said:


> ...President Bush congratulating him on such a landmark hybrid and declaring it a "National Treasure" so that Canada can never get their hands on it...


:rollhappy: I doubt bush knows or cares about orchids.


----------



## johnndc (Apr 4, 2007)

I doubt Bush knows or cares about Canada.

(must... not... get... political...)


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes and that part too... Rick Mercer asked him who our Prime Minister was on "Talking to Americans" and he totally messed up, calling him Jean Poutine in 2000. "Talking to Americans" was quite funny actually, but it was a while ago...:rollhappy:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talking_to_Americans


----------



## Roy (Apr 4, 2007)

Does President Bush know where Canada is ??????


----------



## Jason Fischer (Apr 5, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> That's totally a cochlo hybrid, no?



Yep, looks very much like a cochlopedilum crossed with a brachy, even the leaves look like that kind of breeding... the funny thing is this is supposed to be besseae x micranthum. Only way I'd believe it was via DNA testing, but even so, I see absolutely no trace of either parent in this plant.


----------

